# Why Can't I Wear E/S???? :(



## NeonDollParts (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I was wondering if someone has had a simillar experience. When I was younger I used to wear eye makeup every single day (and probably used to go overboard on eyeliner). For the past 2 or so years my eyes have been unable to tolerate it. When I try to wear eyeshadow for more than a few minutes I get a huge headache and extremely irritated eyes and god forbid I should go near eyeliner or mascara. I just don't understand why all of a sudden I am unable to wear makeup. Strangely enough, hypoallergenic makeup seems to have the worst effect on me. I'm just really tired of doing other people's makeup instead of my own to scratch the itch. If anyone has any ideas as to what this may be or if anyone has any advice it would be HUGELY appreciated.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 25, 2007)

I would go see a dermatologist. :/


----------



## Hilly (Nov 25, 2007)

Perhaps organic makeup would be good for you


----------



## nunu (Nov 25, 2007)

ohh that sucks! i agree with the above 2 posts. 
My sister can't wear eye or lips stuff because there are certain ingredients that she's allergic to.


----------



## NeonDollParts (Nov 25, 2007)

I doubt that I'm allergic because I used to be able to wear anything w/out any problems. I think I may go to a doctor but I hope I don't sound shallow. LOL


----------



## COBI (Nov 25, 2007)

Your allergies can change throughout your life.  So, even though, you weren't allergic in the past, you may have developed some allergies now.

I never had allergies until I moved to NH, and then within 2 years, I was allergic to nearly everything (non-makeup-related, though.)

Laura


----------



## sitasati (Nov 25, 2007)

I think the same happens to me. When I wear eyeshadow, eyeliner or even mascara my eyes get very watery and very itchy. Some days I can tolerate it some days I can't. Once or twice though I accidently poked my eye with a mascara wand and since then my eyes have never been the same. If you find out please let me know!


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't wear mineral eyeshadows because of the mica in them.  It makes my eyelids itch and turn red.


----------



## user79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonDollParts* 

 
_I doubt that I'm allergic because I used to be able to wear anything w/out any problems. I think I may go to a doctor but I hope I don't sound shallow. LOL_

 
Allergies can develop. I would go to an allergist doctor and talk with him or her about the possibilities.


----------



## NeonDollParts (Mar 8, 2009)

An update, just in case anyone is going through the same thing. As soon as I quit smoking I was able to wear eye stuff again. After going to a few different doctors, one of them figured out that the cigarette smoke was causing damage to the sensitive tissues in and around my eyes and nose. Three year was a huge chunk of time to figure it out but I'm making up for lost time. I locked myself in the bathroom for 3 hours getting vamped up. Didn't quite work out well......my skills are rusty lol


----------



## yodagirl (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I would go see a dermatologist. :/_

 
That was my first thought as well....Maybe there is something they can do for you that can help with the problem.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 8, 2009)

You should consider seeing an ophthalmologist. And also consider that maybe it's not the makeup but your environment. I'm having a similiar problem that's due to my enviromental allergies that I have in my house. Since I'm cooped up in my house all day, my allergy threshold has gone wayy overboard. So my eyes are already irritated to begin with before any makeup even touches them.


----------

